# NC45-NC50 help!!!



## sunnidee13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello! I am new here and was wondering if some of you can post pictures of people who are NC45-NC50? I am unsure on which one I am, so the pics might help. Thank you.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope this helps! (I'm Nc45) Always go to a counter in the end though, because sometimes you can be a NC45 in one product and an NW or another number in another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good Luck!


http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...o/GEDC0176.jpg


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hope this helps! (I'm Nc45) Always go to a counter in the end though, because sometimes you can be a NC45 in one product and an NW or another number in another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Luck!


http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...o/GEDC0176.jpg_

 
This helped ALOT b/c ive seen pretty light people with nc45 and you are basically the same-ish coloring asme, so yay!! everyone keep sending more pictures so i can get more ideas!! thanks lilMAClady!!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 25, 2008)

You're welcome! The the NC45 Studio Fix powder is really light in the pan, but it goes on to match you lol so maybe that's how it works. I don't know, but I'm glad I could help!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd say go to a counter and check it out. Its weird cuz I got diagnosed  with an NC50 and I kinda think I could be an NC45 now in the winter. YOu can look at my fotds. Not very accurate pics of my true skin color but you can get the idea.


----------



## elongreach (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought a ton of stuff a couple years back in NC/NW 45, but I feel like it's too dark IMO.  I leave out of the store and always feel made up.  It doesn't seem to match.  My pic is in my avatar.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm NC50; my photo is in my avatar.  I stay at NC50 most of the year, but go to C7 at the end of winter.  And NW45 at the end of summer.  No difference between foundation formulas for me.

I'm not really dark, but I am really yellow-orange.  With lack of sun exposure during the winter, I lose a lot of the orange and become much more yellow.  And after having baked all summer, the yellow disappears and the red in the orange is amplified.

It's not unusual to have your foundation shade change from season to season.  There's a really good thread on here about foundation equivalencies; you should definitely check it out.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 25, 2008)

im an nc45 and i am dark tan with gold/yellow undertones, i look lighter then everyones pictures i see in this thread too i think, u really need to just test foundation out, its like the hardest makeup product to buy without ever testing


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 25, 2008)

You'll probably get a lot of information in the FOTD and Swatch forums.  I'd just go there and in the search type in the color you're looking for.  Some people list the foundation that they use in the FOTD forum and *a lot* of people type in the color they wear in the Swatch forum.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello, if you look at my profile picture, you can see me. I'm NC 50. I hope this 
helps.


----------



## priss (Jan 26, 2008)

there is a good chance you are more than one shade.   i maintain at least at least a six foundation rotation at all times.  the products account for the time of year- even though it seems to be summer for like 9 months of the year in texas.  the range also accounts for the type of day my combo skin feels like having. last, i have to factor in the "look" im going for.  for a daytime look, studio tech is fine.  for a more formal look or an occasion thats going to be photographed, i might do mac studio fix fluid with studio fix powder on top and set with blot.


----------



## faifai (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm NC45. But, as you can see, different lighting conditions/flash settings can really change how I look. Your best bet is to go to the counter and try foundation on in person.


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 26, 2008)

ughh. i am darker thank you, fai fai, like a shade, but im significantly lighter than other people who are NC45. the jump from nc45 to nc50 seems kinda big to me. After looking at all the pictures, from everyone, and the swatches i've seen on maccosmetics.com, it think im NC45. i were to try NC50 i know it would be much too dark. thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunnidee13* 

 
_the jump from nc45 to nc50 seems kinda big to me. After looking at all the pictures, from everyone, and the swatches i've seen on maccosmetics.com, it think im NC45. i were to try NC50 i know it would be much too dark._

 
Ignore the MAC product descriptions and swatches: they are terrible!  The information and pictures that we have all given you are much more reliable


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm an NC50 in the Satinfinish foundation (which I think is now my HG foundation) which matches me perfectly.

Here's a (silly) pic of me.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm an NC50 in the Satinfinish foundation (which I think is now my HG foundation) which matches me perfectly.
[/IMG]_

 
Satinfinish doesn't make you oily?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Satinfinish doesn't make you oily?_

 
Nope ..my skin's combo and it makes me glow (and I'm not talking oily). I have it on in the pic I just posted. Been using it since early Dec and I really like it. I just need to find a concealer that I get along with, but I'll deal with that when I visit NY in a few wks.

What I like about it is it gives good coverage and I don't feel too made up when I have it on. People are like "You sure you've got foundation on??" They can't even tell!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Satinfinish doesn't make you oily?_

 
I'm a NC 50 as well

I find satinfinish to be a bit lighter then all other NC50 foundations, so I wear a bronzer with it. 

But, I do find it to make me a tad bit oily. I only use it when my skin goes through a dry spell.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm NC 45 and my pic is in my avatar...although that photo was taken when I was a bit darker so I had on a different foundation.  
Whenever I'm around my manager she insists on throwing NC42 or 43 SF or other foundations on me but they just end up looking ASHY as hell.  The key is to match your foundation to the darker areas of your skin and as women of color, we usually have different tones going on throughout our skin.  How fun, right? (sarcasm)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 29, 2008)

I wear NC45 in Fix and Tech. That is me in my av and here are a few more shots of me...not very pretty pics, but it may help you...











closer view of my av:





Good luck finding your shade!


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm, this is an interesting thread, considering a MAC artist recently matched me to NC50 (Studio Fix), she also had C8 (Studio Fix) in her hand, so who knows what that was all about. I went there because my SFF in NW43 is close, but too pink. The whole numbering thing gives me a headache. This is me a couple of days ago. I'm guessing from some of y'alls photos, I'm lighter than NC50. I *really* want to wear SFF but it looks like it's a hopeless situation


----------



## marielle78 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am somewhere in between NC45 and NC 50.  NC45 can get a little ashy on me and NC50 is too orangey and dark.  So I went to the prescriptives counter.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2008)

Here you go.  Just as Priss said I use different foundations all the time.  I can wear NC45, NW40, NW43 but the most "accurate" would probably be NC45 except it's too damn yellow.  Anyway, here's me.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_I am somewhere in between NC45 and NC 50.  NC45 can get a little ashy on me and NC50 is too orangey and dark.  *So I went to the prescriptives counter.*



_

 
Me too at the bold. I think that was the best choice I could've made.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here you go.  Just as Priss said I use different foundations all the time.  I can wear NC45, NW40, NW43 but the most "accurate" would probably be NC45 except it's too damn yellow.  Anyway, here's me.





_

 
Hmm, coming back to this thread, looks like we maybe similar in shade...


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 28, 2008)

OH my gosh who knew there could be so many variations in one shade lol. Well i'm an NC45 last time i checked in at the mac counter and i'm pretty much the same shade as other people who've posted.

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ikcloseup2.jpg

No not my boyfriend lol
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...rent=meiby.jpg


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^

Yah, it's quite a complex thing, this MAC numbering system. I'm going to try to pay attention more to those who wear NC45 in specific formulas. That'll help me figure what to buy and what to skip (in terms of powders, and foundation, etc) if I ever go back to MAC bases.

Which foundation do you use in NC 45?


----------

